# ACME ROCKET-ZEN



## Jjartwood

Well she did it again.
Left me home with no adult supervision and a garage full of stuff.
After I finished this thing all I could think was,
COYOTE WANTED;must have own saddle and be willing to travel!

Mark


----------



## HoratioHornblower

Now THAT is cool! How did you do it if you don't mind me asking? I think you are going to get a lot of people that like this one!  David


----------



## Dulos

Ok Mark, 
That is totally awesome!  It reminds me of a P-51 Mustang. It has a steam punk feel to it.  Would you be willing to share how you created the rivets and metel edges effect?  Is it actually metal or some other material? Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## seamus7227

that is really cool, what is it made of?


----------



## thewishman

Absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## Bigj51

That is sweet!!!!! How'd you do that?


----------



## Ruby pen turning

That is some mad scientist stuff there. Very cool!


----------



## Sataro

That one is really nice. I'm like the others on here, I would like to know how you pulled this one off.


----------



## plano_harry

:biggrin:  That is great!  Love the pen!!

Harry


----------



## alamocdc

Mark... I'm actually not happy right now. I just sat here with my mouth agape and dripped tobacco spit all over my laptop! The first thing I thought of Dulos mentioned. Steam Punk! Its written all over that pen! Awesome! Amazing! Stupendous! It's so damn UGLY and so stunning all at the same time! I don't know whether to hate it, or love it. But I LOVE it!


----------



## Katya

Yep, we're all gobsmacked and we GOTTA know how you did it!  Is it clay or is it sheeting?  I know you can make rivets from tiny screws (got them at a railroad hobby shop), but haven't tried it yet.  What did you do here??
Fantastic!!


----------



## mrcook4570

That is definitely one cool pen!


----------



## kronewi

That is just crazy creative! Excellent job!!!


----------



## Jjartwood

*Acme ROCKET-ZEN,building it*

Wow,good morning kids,
Thank you for the nice comments on my project pen.
The material on the tube is aluminum tape,the rivet markings are made with a hobby shop pounce wheel that is designed to make rivet marks on model aircraft I made the side vents with teardrop tubing cut at a 45 and epoxied to the side.The patina is black paint that was rubbed on with a paper towel.
Cast in clear PR and turned.
Minus cure time,the project took about 1 1/2 hours

Have Fun
Mark


----------



## Wright

Blast off!!!  Nice job.


----------



## Old Lar

Thanks for sharing!  That one had me stumped.  Great pen. Very different...


----------



## alphageek

Really great pen!   And thanks for the explanation - I can't believe you did that so quickly!

PS.   I hope you don't mind that I merged your threads, the building it will make much more sense to people with the original pictures nearby... otherwise it would get lost.


----------



## Dustygoose

DUDE!!   That is an awesome pen.  My daughter would love it. She has a thing for duck tape.  If she only knew


----------



## Displaced Canadian

Cool man.


----------



## RetiredJake

Talk about thinking outside the box! Way to go, love it.

Jake


----------



## azamiryou

Love it!


----------



## pyurgal

Amazing.  Great job on the pen.

Paul


----------



## LagniappeRob

That's REALLY cool.


----------



## turbowagon

Brilliant!


----------



## skiprat

That is simply crazy wild !! I love it as much as everyone else does !!. :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg

Mark,
That's one cool looking pen.


----------



## GaryMGg

Buck Rogers Baby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HoratioHornblower

I really think you have opened up a brand new set of possibilities! I am guessing that people are going to take your idea and really run with it. That pen was creative so I hope you run with it as well as I personally want to see what you come up with! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe S.

That is awesome! I know I'm just repeating everyone but, WOW!!!!!!


----------



## mikespenturningz

Wow that is very cool. Makes me think of Mad Max.. Really nice.


----------



## LouCee

Jjartwood said:


> After I finished this thing all I could think was,
> COYOTE WANTED;must have own saddle and be willing to travel!



Spacey retro cool!


----------



## maxman400

Very Cool, Fantastic work.


----------



## Brooks803

Way to think outside the box!


----------



## thewishman

Mark, at first I was awed by the cool look of this pen. The more I look at it, the more I love it - hope you do more in this style. The black paint adds to the aged and distressed look.

This is a Front Page Pen.


----------



## jeff

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## maxman400

Congrats on the front page.


----------



## pensbydesign

way cool front page
like the pen


----------



## Andrew_K99

That's a great looking pen!!!

I only wish the pictures were a little better.

AK


----------



## Lenny

With guys like you on this site it's very easy to run out of adjectives! 

Terrific!!!


----------



## Jjartwood

Wow! I am both amazed and humbled at the attention this pen has drawn.
You can only imagine the double take when I saw the picture on the front page.
I actually turned the computer off and back on, thought I did something wrong and thought
"their gonna be pi...d "
I expect the attention to go to the kitless guys or the guild guys but I have still not grasped
that alot of fellow pen makers think that one of MY pens is worth this attention.
Thank You
Mark


----------



## Mike D

Mark that is just awesome. The aged weathered look is spot on. Congrats on the front page, that's exactly where it belongs!


----------



## thewishman

Well deserved! Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## billw

Awesome looking pen. great work!


----------



## Tim K

So cool, love the creativity!


----------



## Robert111

Jjartwood said:


> Wow! I am both amazed and humbled at the attention this pen has drawn.
> You can only imagine the double take when I saw the picture on the front page.
> I actually turned the computer off and back on, thought I did something wrong and thought
> "their gonna be pi...d "
> I expect the attention to go to the kitless guys or the guild guys but I have still not grasped
> that alot of fellow pen makers think that one of MY pens is worth this attention.
> Thank You
> Mark



I saw this coming. I can't wait for whatever's next. Clever, clever, clever!


----------



## LouCee

Congrats on the front page!


----------



## Twissy

Awesome!!!
A well deserved front page....congrats.


----------



## mbroberg

Outstanding!


----------



## scottwood

So is that what it take's to get on the front page, a roll of duct tape and a dream! 
Excellent pen and great creativity...I'll be watching what you do next.

Scott


----------



## InvisibleMan

Oh, Man!  Stole my idea!

kidding of course:biggrin:.  I can't even figure out how to think to do something like that


----------



## drgoretex

That is really, really cool!  Very unique.

Ken


----------



## underdog

Wow. That's an attention grabbing pen. I think your wife should leave you unsupervised more often. But then again, maybe not. You might just try to make a real rocket...:tongue:


----------



## triw51

WOW that is so cool.  You did some serious thinking out side the box on that one.  *Note to wife:*  Leave him home alone with no adult supervision and a garage full of stuff more often and see what his creative mind comes up with.


----------



## Jjartwood

See Steampunk JR
LOL
Mark


----------



## johncrane

Fantastic look happening there Mark! and Congrats with the front page.:biggrin:


----------



## bruce119

I'm a little late.
 
But great job and congrats on the front page also.
 
.


----------



## RSidetrack

Hold on, let me pick up my mouth from the floor.

That is just AWESOME!  I love such creative projects, makes me wish I thought of that lol.  Good job!!!  I want one :biggrin:


----------



## gwilki

I'd bet that there are many on the steampunk forums who would kill for that.


----------



## Gilrock

Mark I'm just seeing this pen....great job.  You get two thumbs up from me....one for an awesome pen and another because you were holding a snare drum in you're profile...lol...I'm just starting to play and taking lessons.


----------



## robutacion

Well, I tried 42 adjectives to reply and all have been used so, I wonder how can I express the creativity put in that pen...! hum...... still can't come up with anything...! ho, ho.... I know, I know....that was a prometheus attempt...!

Very smart, Sir...!

Cheers
George


----------

